# SB9A BACKGEAR SPRING DIM'S



## pjf134 (Jun 14, 2011)

I need a dimension for the spring that goes against the brass shoe for the back gear shaft, since mine was missing when I got it. Everything is working on the lathe after the rebuilt, I just need that one part then I can try the back gear, which should be the last part I need for the lathe itself. I have been using it and adjusting things as I go along. I still have to do some work on the table like adding a shelf and made it a little less wobbly, but it is able to run like it is for now.
 Thanks,
 Paul


----------



## Pacer (Jun 14, 2011)

Im doing a 10L rebuild now and when I took the screw out, the spring 'sprung', some where into infinity! After about an hour on my hands and knees with a flashlight and telescoping magnet scouring the entire neighborhood - seemed like! - I gave up. Went to my handy-dandy HF spring assortment kit and found one that was a bit smaller than the hole, and probably longer than the original, but I have the spindle back together and did a test run yesterday and after a couple adjustments on the gear meshing, it functions very well. So, I dont think it is very critical to have an exact spring replacement.


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 14, 2011)

Pacer,
 I was hoping someone had the right size so I can see if I had something close, dia. about 1/4" and length about 1/2" maybe. If nobody replies then I will have to guess at it.
 Paul


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 15, 2011)

1200rpm,
 Thanks for the dim's. that's what I was after. I did find one in my shop but stuck it in the hole and now it is stuck there ahead of the brass shoe. I guess I will have to dig it out tommorrow then put the brass in first, but first I have to find a tool to do this, it just never ends does it.
 Paul


----------



## pjf134 (Jun 18, 2011)

After getting the new spring out I got a mirror and a light to look up the hole and I think I see a spring, yes it was, I guess I did not look close enough when I had it apart. So I put the brass shoe in then the original spring and bolt and guessed at the adjustment and everything worked perfect, I love it when a plan comes together. After running thru all the feeds, half nuts and speeds ect. I noticed that my big flat pulley on the counter shaft wants to make the belt slip off the side, it all worked before, I used the same holes and bolts, something must have shifted when I put it together. I guess I will have to cock the whole counter shaft assy. to get it right. That should be it for fixing everything on the lathe. My new QCTP works great, now I just have to grind some bits as I only have a few done.
 Paul


----------



## HMF (Aug 1, 2011)

Here is the COMPLETE PARTS LIST for the 9-inch SB worshop lathes, models A, B and C:

www.hobby-machinist.com/oversize-downloads/B9W_WorkshopLatheParts.pdf


It is OVERSIZE (14.2 MB) for our downloads system, so I have downloaded it to a special folder I made for oversize files.


The 10-inch version of this document is in our Downloads section:

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?action=downloads;cat=35

Enjoy!


Nelson


----------

